

Notes from Startup School NY 2014 - lorenyu
http://myusings.tumblr.com

======
gkoberger
Good job! I did Startup Notes
([http://startupnotes.org/](http://startupnotes.org/)) in the MV one, and
thought about doing them for the NY and London ones. Glad someone picked up my
slack!

~~~
lorenyu
Your notes are great! Thanks for sharing. Yeah I actually had no intention of
sharing my notes while I was taking them so they are not very comprehensive.
My friend asked me to post them so I did.

------
andrebrov
Also few notes in russian, if anyone interested
[http://andrebrov.net/blog/central-park-notes-yc-startup-
scho...](http://andrebrov.net/blog/central-park-notes-yc-startup-school/)

------
wj
My less artistic but more comprehensive notes:
[http://personalopz.com/blog/startup-
school-2014-notes/](http://personalopz.com/blog/startup-school-2014-notes/)

------
k-mcgrady
Very nice. What stylus did you use for these? Also, does anyone know if/when
the videos will be made available online?

~~~
neovive
The full video is still available on livestream:
[http://new.livestream.com/mbp/events/3083143](http://new.livestream.com/mbp/events/3083143).
I haven't seen individual archived videos yet.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks!

------
mfrankel
My key takeaways:

[http://www.brevedy.com/2014/06/19/key-takeaways-from-yc-
star...](http://www.brevedy.com/2014/06/19/key-takeaways-from-yc-startup-
school-2014-in-nyc/)

------
neovive
Very nice! Those are the most elegant set of conference notes I've ever soon.
You definitely have talent.

------
igaape
I think I can summarize this in one word 'Respect'

